# Decent set of tools.... That won't break the Bank?



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I wanna try wood turning.... I have a Miniature Lathe ( www.sherline.com ) and Have a homemade wood turning rest. I've turned a few parts with a couple of Crude homemade tools and a reground old chisel. 

I'm thinking about getting a se of tools but don't really wanna break the bank (they don't really need to be "fullsize" tools either... any recomendations?


----------



## oscorner (Dec 10, 2006)

Sears has a nice set of HSS(high speed steel) tools. I paid, $99 for two parting tools, roughing gouge, a skew, a scraper and finger nail gouge a couple of years ago. Harbor Frieght has much cheaper sets(made in China), not HSS quality. I hope this helps.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Woodcraft has their own private label tools now that are pretty nice tools and reasonably priced. I have a couple of their bowl gouges and they work good.


----------



## Brodie (Dec 16, 2006)

*Reasonable priced good tools*

There is a website called http://www.cuttingedgetools.com. They don't take payments online, but the owner is very personable and his prices are reasonable. Give him a call and he'll get the order out that day or the next depending when you call.

Check the Crown tools. They're good quality and pretty reasonable.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

*Lathe Tools*

Penn state industries has a complete line of Benjamins Best lathe tools that are very good IMOP and they will not break the bank.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Osage (Nov 16, 2006)

In the "not breaking the bank" category, you should check out the Harbor Freight tools. 8 of them for $35. They are high speed steel. Although not the shapes that some might want, they can be re-ground. Several members of our club have bought them simply because of their price.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47066

By the way - the case they come in is a real piece of junk. But I suggest if you are trying to save money, you at least open the case and look at what is inside.

Happy turning


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

That looks like a decent set... considering I have : http://www.sherline.com/4400pg.htm With a homemade version of this: http://www.sherline.com/3038pg.htm I also have the headstock riser so I can turn larger diameters.

That set might just work. I had to make a couple parts using some old regroung throw away Chisels..... they worked in a Pinch...... for the 4 parts I needed to make......


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

*Decent set of lathe tools*

I don't buy from harbor freight but I am courious are harbor freight lathe tools hardened?


----------



## Osage (Nov 16, 2006)

We had a good discussion about High Speed Steel hardening at one of our last woodturners meetings.

The tools from harbor freight say they are hardened. Bottom line from our discussion was that it would take a metalurgist to be certain, but they do seem to be hardened.

A couple of our members purchased the tool set and planned to reshape them. So far there have been no reports of bad quality steel.

Certainly not high end tools, but the price isn't high end either.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

The instructor at the woodturning class last night was a 40 year master turner. He made a point to strongly discourage getting any turning tools from Harbour Frieght or Cummins.

For whatever that's worth.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

To check if a steel is hardened, I just run a file over it. If it scratches it then it's not hardened. You can try this on a few different items, some you know are hardened and some you know arn't, and get a good feel for it.
Also if you are going to regrind a hardened steel make sure you have a can of water to dip it into to keep it from getting too hot and loosing it's hardness.

Mike


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

coffeetime said:


> To check if a steel is hardened, I just run a file over it. If it scratches it then it's not hardened. You can try this on a few different items, some you know are hardened and some you know arn't, and get a good feel for it.
> Also if you are going to regrind a hardened steel make sure you have a can of water to dip it into to keep it from getting too hot and loosing it's hardness.
> 
> Mike


Good tips, Mike.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Matt, Did you get the Harbor Freight tools? If so how did you like them? 

I had intended to get a set of tools for my wife last week but it slipped through the cracks. 

Looking at all these suggestions gives me "decision lock" again. Will prolly go with either the Woodcraft or Penn State. 

I looked at the cuttingedge website but it is like a viscous circle of clicking and never any prices. :blink: 

I read this thread but what is not covered is what exact tools are needed for a starter set. My wife will want the tools necessaruy to turn whatever kinda stuff a Midi can handle, that will be probly cups, small plates, vases, pens firstly i would say, and whatever else little tinker toys she comes up with. 

I am not much help to her in this regard. Help fellas.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Duh,


Yeah I picked them Up. They're not too bad for like 30 bucks. Forr the Project I had they worked great!!! It was only some 1/35 scale Mantlets for a WWII German Tank I was a "Subcontractor" for the Masters that will be getting cast up in resin. Haven't done much turning since. I'm doing a few other 3d Cad masters sometime in the next 2-3 weeks Along with some masters of Stuff I'll wind up casting myself. I'm Using Renshape for them. (It's a Mat'l for foundry patterns)


----------



## nzjkb5 (May 12, 2007)

I bought the $37 set of Harbor Freight Windsor brand tools as my first set. They needed honing, but so far they seem to work pretty well. I have only been at this "turning thing" for about two weeks now, though, and I am just starting to learn how it works.


----------

